
QDeFuZZiner fuzzy data matching software - matalab
https://matasoft.hr/QTrendControl/index.php/qdefuzziner-fuzzy-data-matching-software
======
matalab
Fuzzy data matching is set of techniques used to determine same identities,
i.e. related records in two different datasets, when there is no unique
identifier. In such cases, records are compared based on approximate string
similarity. Records that have calculated string similarity above a custom
threshold are considered to be same entities. QDeFuZZiner is a powerful, yet
intuitive and user-friendly fuzzy data matching, record linkage and data de-
duplication software, which can help you to consolidate and cleanse your messy
master data. [https://matasoft.hr/QTrendControl/index.php/qdefuzziner-
fuzz...](https://matasoft.hr/QTrendControl/index.php/qdefuzziner-fuzzy-data-
matching-software)

